# المُعاناة ...ياولداااه ...



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]جاءت ثورة 1952 لرفع " المُعاناة " عن العمال و الفلاحين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم جاءت ثورة التصحيح لرفع " المُعاناة " عن جموع المثقفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم جاءت حرب أكتوبر لرفع " المُعاناة " عن الجيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم جاءت 25 يناير لرفع " المُعاناة " عن الشعب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم جاءت 30 يونيو لرفع " المُعاناة " عن البلد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم جاءت 3 يوليو لرفع " المُعاناة " عن رابعة العدوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هذا بخلاف ما فعلته الحكومات المُتتالية من : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " الأنتاج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " التصدير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " الأستيراد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " الأستثمار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " السياحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " التعليم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رفع " معوقات " البحث العلمى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]و..........[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]واضح جدا أننا شعب يُعانى طول عمره  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحتاج الى أن يُعامل معاملة " المُعوقين "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*فكرتنى بقصة كتبتها , و معرفتش الهدف منها الا بعد ما قريتها ^_^ 
على كل حال .. المجتمع الان يحصد نتاج افعال الاباء .. 
هذا لا يعفى المجتمع من انه مشارك فيما فعله الاباء .. المسئولون .. لطالما حصدت ما زرعه ابى بحلوه و مره .. 
الحكمة اللى نطلع بيها من اللى وصلناله هى .. ( و كما فهمتها من قصتى بعد قراءتها )) .. الجهل جعلنا حقل تجارب و ان المرضى حقلا لتجارب كثير من المغامرين .. لا اظننا سنفهم بسهولة و ها نحن فى مرحلة التعايش مع المرض ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *
> الحكمة اللى نطلع بيها من اللى وصلناله هى .. ( و كما فهمتها من قصتى بعد قراءتها )) .. الجهل جعلنا حقل تجارب و ان المرضى حقلا لتجارب كثير من المغامرين .. لا اظننا سنفهم بسهولة و ها نحن فى مرحلة التعايش مع المرض ..*



*طيب ما تبعت لى لينك القصة ينوبك فيا ثواب 
:smi420:
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا استاذ عبود احنا شعب بيعشق المعاناة
من كتر ما بيعانى الشعب دا بقا بيعشق حاجة اسمها معاناة  الشعب اللى يصبر على حكم فرعون مستبد الفساد بينهش فى اركان دولته 30 سنة  وهو صابر وساكت  دا فعلا شعب اتعود على المعاناة لو ريحته هيتعب :99: ومش بعيد يعملوا ثورة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *يا استاذ عبود احنا شعب بيعشق المعاناة
> من كتر ما بيعانى الشعب دا بقا بيعشق حاجة اسمها معاناة  الشعب اللى يصبر على حكم فرعون مستبد الفساد بينهش فى اركان دولته 30 سنة  وهو صابر وساكت  دا فعلا شعب اتعود على المعاناة لو ريحته هيتعب :99: ومش بعيد يعملوا ثورة *


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​



انت كده بتضحك ولا بتعمل ايه بالظبط
هو انا قولت كلام يضحك :t9:


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ممكن أقوم الآن بثورة عميمة عارمة حامية الوطيس
لأني أحب أن اسمع قعقعة سيوف المعركة
وسمعني دع سمائي فسمائي مُحرقة

[YOUTUBE]ikHvr5ZNrrs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انت كده بتضحك ولا بتعمل ايه بالظبط
> هو انا قولت كلام يضحك :t9:


*أيوة باضحك على التعليق دة *​


نيفيان قال:


> *دا فعلا شعب اتعود على المعاناة لو ريحته هيتعب :99: ومش بعيد يعملوا ثورة *


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*ثورة عميمة عارمة حامية 
ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا استاذ ايمن راعوا ظروف الناس اللى بتنام وهى صاحية يا جماعة *


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة باضحك على التعليق دة *​



طيب الحمد لله انك ضحكت يا استاذ عبود ليا الشرف انى اضحك صاحب القلم الساخر الاستاذ عبود
رغم انى بعتقد انها ابتسامة حسرة والم على حالنا زح ولا مش زح:t9::t9:


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ثورة عميمة عارمة حامية
> ايه الكلام الجامد ده يا استاذ ايمن راعوا ظروف الناس اللى بتنام وهى صاحية يا جماعة *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مش شوفتي الكتاب ده قبل كده
*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> وسمعني دع سمائي فسمائي مُحرقة​


*يااااااااااااه فكرتنا بالذى مضى وولى
دع سمائى فسمائى مُحرقة
دع مياهى فمياهى مُغرقة 

أيام ماكانت كرامتنا فوق أى أعتبار 
شعب متحد من غير فيس بوك أو فضائيات 
*​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااااااه فكرتنا بالذى مضى وولى
> دع سمائى فسمائى مُحرقة
> دع مياهى فمياهى مُغرقة
> 
> ...



*يا ريت الزمان يرجع يا جميل*

[YOUTUBE]_4lsgl33V0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*علفكرة يا جماعة انا محضرتش الحاجات دى اول مرة احس انى اصغر المتواجدين دايما العيال بيتكلموا بحس انى عجوزة وسطهم هههههههه
ربنا يخليك لينا يا استاذ ايمن احساس جديد فعلا اللى انا حسيته دلوات ههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> طيب الحمد لله انك ضحكت يا استاذ عبود ليا الشرف انى اضحك صاحب القلم الساخر الاستاذ عبود
> رغم انى بعتقد انها ابتسامة حسرة والم على حالنا *زح *ولا مش *زح  *:t9::t9:


*للأسف ( زح ) كنا لسة بنتكلم أمبارح عن شئ عجيب
ريح العامل المصرى وهو يركبك وينفض للشغل ويطلع لك بميت حِجة وحِجة وألف تبرير 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *علفكرة يا جماعة انا محضرتش الحاجات دى اول مرة احس انى اصغر المتواجدين  ههههههههههه*


*لالالالالا ...مهو إحنا مش قُدام أوى للدرجة دى 
أنا يادوب لحقت الملك فؤاد
وايمن كان فى ( كى جى وان ) أيام توحتومس
*



​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش فاهمة مين بيركب مين  ومين اللى كانوا بيتكلموا  ممكن افهم *


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالا ...مهو إحنا مش قُدام أوى للدرجة دى
> أنا يادوب لحقت الملك فؤاد
> وايمن كان فى ( كى جى وان ) أيام توحتومس
> *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بقا ما انت كملتله الاغنيه كل شىء انكشف وبان
ياترى ايا م توحتوموسو دا كان فى كى جى وان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا مش فاهمة مين بيركب مين  ومين اللى كانوا بيتكلموا  ممكن افهم *


*أقولك ياستى ....الصنايعى المصرى تعامليه كويس براتب ثابت وتأمينات أجتماعية 
يطنش الشغل وياخد أجازة العيد خمستاشر يوم 

يتعامل باليومية وبالخصم على الساعة التأخير ...يتعدل ويمشى زى الألف 
للأسف 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بقا ما انت كملتله الاغنيه كل شىء انكشف وبان
> *ياترى ايا م توحتوموسو دا كان فى كى جى وان*


*أيام الملك توحتومس موحد القطرين ( قطر أمبابة وقطر الصعيد )
كانت الحضانة لغاية كى جى فور
*​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا مش فاهمة مين بيركب مين  ومين اللى كانوا بيتكلموا  ممكن افهم *



هههههههههههههههههههههه انتِ تهتي معانا والا ايه

[YOUTUBE]6fc_R5--tNk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقولك ياستى ....الصنايعى المصرى تعامليه كويس براتب ثابت وتأمينات أجتماعية
> يطنش الشغل وياخد أجازة العيد خمستاشر يوم
> 
> يتعامل باليومية وبالخصم على الساعة التأخير ...يتعدل ويمشى زى الألف
> ...



اه كده فهمتك  ماهو دا اللى انا بقصده كمان  اننا شعب بيعشق الذل واتعود على المهانة و حد مسكله العصايا
علشان كده بلدنا مش بتطلع لاودام علطول عمالة ترجع لورا لورا  لحد ما بقينا تحت الارض من كتر  مبنتراجع وعايشين وفرحانين اوى بأننا احفاد الفراعنة وعندنا حضارة 7000 سنة 
وياريتنا عارفين نصونها دى نصها ضاع واللى اتسرق واللى اتهدم واللى اتشوه وبنعيد ترميمه وتنضيفه وادينا عايشين منتظرين الامل والفجر الجديد 
علشان بلدنا تتغير محتاجين مصريين غيرنا بثقافة جديدة  :smil13:


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه انتِ تهتي معانا والا ايه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6fc_R5--tNk[/YOUTUBE]​



ههههههههههههههه ايه ده يا استاذ ايمن انا عملت زى الولد اللى فى الفيديو دا كلام سهل خالص وعلفكرة مفهوم جدا :99::99:


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايه ده يا استاذ ايمن انا عملت زى الولد اللى فى الفيديو دا كلام سهل خالص وعلفكرة مفهوم جدا :99::99:



ههههههههههههههههههههه 
خلاص علشان تبقى مناسبة للموضوع يبقى ده التعليق الأفضل

[YOUTUBE]b9AIudEUMhg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص علشان تبقى مناسبة للموضوع يبقى ده التعليق الأفضل
> 
> [YOUTUBE]b9AIudEUMhg[/YOUTUBE]​



ايه الجمال ده يا سلام على صوت صفير البلبل :heat::heat:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> [YOUTUBE]6fc_R5--tNk[/YOUTUBE]​








*تقعقع البيداء فى أنهى نصيبة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
وأية يجحوشوا تييى ؟
يكادُ من فرط البقيق يبقبقوا ؟؟
*
*




*​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقعقع البيداء فى أنهى نصيبة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> وأية يجحوشوا تييى ؟
> يكادُ من فرط البقيق يبقبقوا ؟؟
> *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه مش ده حال الناس اللي بتتكلموا فيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقعقع البيداء فى أنهى نصيبة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> وأية يجحوشوا تييى ؟
> يكادُ من فرط البقيق يبقبقوا ؟؟
> *
> ...



ايه ده 
ااااااااااايه ده
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه ده
انجليزي ده يامرسي ولا صعيدي ولا يمكن فرنساوي وانا مش واخده بالي
صدقني ما فهمت ولا كلمه


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا سلام على صوت صفير البلبل :heat::heat:



*هههههههههههههههه اي خدعة
وعلى رأي المثل

*​ *طلَّ حبيباً أقعسا بعد ليل مال وأدعسا*​ *مقعقعا في بيداء طروبِ مزركلي وقد وفد مبعثا*​ *وصار في أفلاك دجى مقرنصا*​ *فهام فيه مُقرطاً بشنكلي*​ *ينطق بما بال به وابتلي*​ *مقرمطاً بين خبئ هيكَ وهنكلي*​ *فإذ كان مربطا  قد أطاح بكروبٍ كلكلي*​ *يكاد من فرط  حطيف أن يُضربي*​ *ما بين الدروب الهندلي*​ *فليس هو بقعيد ولا بالبعيط المنفلي*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ايه ده
> ااااااااااايه ده
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه ده
> انجليزي ده يامرسي ولا صعيدي ولا يمكن فرنساوي وانا مش واخده بالي
> صدقني ما فهمت ولا كلمه


*أسمعى الفيديو وأنتى تفهمى
ع العموم أنا كمان بعت لحوبو عشان تيجى تترجم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *
> *​ *طلَّ حبيباً أقعسا بعد ليل مال وأدعسا*​


*أدعسا ؟؟؟
هى حصلت ان حبيبى يعمل ادعسا على روحه ؟

*



​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اي خدعة
> وعلى رأي المثل
> 
> *​ *طلَّ حبيباً أقعسا بعد ليل مال وأدعسا*​ *مقعقعا في بيداء طروبِ مزركلي وقد وفد مبعثا*​ *وصار في أفلاك دجى مقرنصا*​ *فهام فيه مُقرطاً بشنكلي*​ *ينطق بما بال به وابتلي*​ *مقرمطاً بين خبئ هيكَ وهنكلي*​ *فإذ كان مربطا  قد أطاح بكروبٍ كلكلي*​ *يكاد من فرط  حطيف أن يُضربي*​ *ما بين الدروب الهندلي*​ *فليس هو بقعيد ولا بالبعيط المنفلي*​



:99::99::99::99::99::99::


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسمعى الفيديو وأنتى تفهمى
> ع العموم أنا كمان بعت لحوبو عشان تيجى تترجم
> *​


  ههههههههههههه
ايوه كده عاوزين مترجم للغه العربيه وما فيش احسن من حبو في اصول اللغه العربيه


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أدعسا ؟؟؟
> هى حصلت ان حبيبى يعمل ادعسا على روحه ؟
> 
> *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ادعسا على روحه دى  عيال اخر زمن ال يدعس على روحه ال كله الا كده ld:


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ايوه كده عاوزين مترجم للغه العربيه وما فيش احسن من حبو في اصول اللغه العربيه



ههههههههههههه ايوه طبعا حبوا سيد مين يترجم انتم هتقلولى دى بتنسينى اللغة العربية


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أدعسا ؟؟؟
> هى حصلت ان حبيبى يعمل ادعسا على روحه ؟
> 
> *
> ...



مش دية احسن من لما أقول "*أقعسا*"
وعلى رأي المثل

*العلقبوط المُنـفلي مدعشَرَ القحطلين تحصرمت
فتقوســت منه العروق باديةٌ 
** والفِئامَ حَولَهُ تَحسُدُ أَرجُلَها الأَرؤسُ*​ ​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اي خدعة
> وعلى رأي المثل
> 
> *​ *طلَّ حبيباً أقعسا بعد ليل مال وأدعسا*​
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
*أقعسا  **أدعسا  **مقعقعا  ** مزركلي  ** كلكلي  **بقعيد ولا بالبعيط المنفلي
:big74::big74::big74:

*


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*لما حبوا تدخل انا جبت لها حاجة سهلة للترجمة
 افضل من اللي فات كله
*
[YOUTUBE]FAtHD_Z0jH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> مش دية احسن من لما أقول "*أقعسا*"
> وعلى رأي المثل
> 
> *العلقبوط المُنـفلي مدعشَرَ القحطلين تحصرمت
> ...


 
انا عامله زي الاطرش في الزفه
اصبر شويه يمكن افهم بعدين


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههه مش عارفة حبوا ممكن يبقا رد فعلها ايه*


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش عارفة حبوا ممكن يبقا رد فعلها ايه*



*مش تقلقي هاتعرف تترجم كويس*

[YOUTUBE]bDaevcQiWUg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش عارفة حبوا ممكن يبقا رد فعلها ايه*



لا ما تخافيش يانيفو حبو عارفه انها هي مدرسة اللغه العربيه في منتدانا


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *مش تقلقي هاتعرف تترجم كويس*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bDaevcQiWUg[/YOUTUBE]​



هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
انا فهمت دلوقتي اللغه دي هههههههههههههه
فعلا مافيش الا حبو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*اااااااااااااااااه يااستاذ عبود متفكرنيش بالمُعاناه
تخيل كيلو الفراخ الشمورت بقت ب 17 جنيه
اومال لو كانت عتاقي كانت هتبقي بكام ؟!!!**




*
*طيب بلاش الفراخ**



*
*تصدق ان كيلو البامية "الصغيرة دي" بــ10 جنية
والوكية الوكية يااستاذ عبود بــ 11 جنية
طيب بالله عليك دي معُاناه ولا مش معُاناااااااه
*



​


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااه يااستاذ عبود متفكرنيش بالمُعاناه
> تخيل كيلو الفراخ الشمورت بقت ب 17 جنيه
> اومال لو كانت عتاقي كانت هتبقي بكام ؟!!!**
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا بتول احنا دخلنا سوق الخضار كده شكلك متبهدلة كل يوم فى السوق يا حبيبتى الله يعيينك يا بطة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااه يااستاذ عبود متفكرنيش بالمُعاناه
> تخيل كيلو الفراخ الشمورت بقت ب 17 جنيه
> اومال لو كانت عتاقي كانت هتبقي بكام ؟!!!**
> 
> ...


*شمورت اية اللى بسبعتاشر دى ؟
الفراخ البيضا اللى بــ 17 ...الوراك بــ 17.5 ..والصدرو بانية بــ 32 
أنتى بتتكلمى مع مدمن فراخ أصلاً 
وبعدين شالله ما عن البامية أتطفحت ...مش هنموت من غير بامية يعنى
عليكى وعلى الفروزن بقى 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مانعانية
اننا اصبحنا فى فوضى 
اى حد مش عاجية حاجة يلم شوية ناس دلوقت ويعمل مليونية
بقت نيو لوك فعلا
المصيبة  بقى اننا من ساعة 25 يناير لحد دلوقت
الناس ماتت وناس طلع عينيها عشان تشوف البلد دى متحركة سنتى واحد لقدام ابداااااااااااااااا
حالفة انها متتحرك ابدا ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا بتول احنا دخلنا سوق الخضار كده شكلك متبهدلة كل يوم فى السوق يا حبيبتى الله يعيينك يا بطة


*ههههههههههههه
لا صدقيني بأمانه انا منزلتش السوق غير 3 او 4 مرات في حياتي
بس ماما بتروح السوق من هنا وتيجي تديني التقرير منا هنا:smile01
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شمورت اية اللى بسبعتاشر دى ؟
> الفراخ البيضا اللى بــ 17 ...الوراك بــ 17.5 ..والصدرو بانية بــ 32
> أنتى بتتكلمى مع مدمن فراخ أصلاً
> وبعدين شالله ما عن البامية أتطفحت ...مش هنموت من غير بامية يعنى
> ...


*اللهم ماصلي علي كامل النور:smile01*
*اوعي تكون يااستاذ عبود بتشتغل فررخي من ورانا:smile01*

*طيب مش تتعصب وزرابينك تطلع بلاها بامية
ايه بقا الفروزون دا اصلي مكلتوش قبل كدا:thnk0001::thnk0001:
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفرخة بتتكلم عربي ,, يا ترى ايه سوق الفروج البلدي اللي دخلنا فيه ده
والفروج البلدي ألذ الذ ألذ؛ ولو اني مش باحبه خالص

*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *الفرخة بتتكلم عربي ,, يا ترى ايه سوق الفروج البلدي اللي دخلنا فيه ده
> والفروج البلدي ألذ الذ ألذ؛ ولو اني مش باحبه خالص
> 
> *
> ...


*اااااااااااه طب ليه كدا بس 
ليه الحاجات اللي تجري الريق دي يااستاذنا

ماهو يااستاذ ايمن السوق جزء من المُعاناه اللي ناس كتير بتعيشها 
وبعدين ازاي الفرروج البلدي الذ الذ الذ وحضرتك مابتحبوش:smile01
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو ألذ على كلام الناس، يعني انا مش ليا دعوة بالحجات الوحشة دية
انا عدو اللحمة اصلاً، يعني الفروج الأبيض ممكن أكله من العيد للعيد وبش
ودية صورة صغنونه علشان بس مش يجيلك نفس تاكلي ههههههه

*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هو ألذ على كلام الناس، يعني انا مش ليا دعوة بالحجات الوحشة دية
> انا عدو اللحمة اصلاً، يعني الفروج الأبيض ممكن أكله من العيد للعيد وبش
> ودية صورة صغنونه علشان بس مش يجيلك نفس تاكلي ههههههه
> 
> ...


*حد مايكلش الهوببببببر والفررررررررررررررررراخ:thnk0001::thnk0001:
طيب دي في حد ذاتها مُعاناه اساسا:smile01

وعلي فكرة انا نفسي مش بتتسسسدد بتاتا:59:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*عليكى وعلى الفروزن بقى 

وانا كمان هموت واعرف ايه الفرزون ده 
مش الفرزون ده يابت يابتول اللى هو البنطلون الفيزون بتاعنا ولا ده حاجة تانية ههههههههه 
*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عليكى وعلى الفروزن بقى
> 
> وانا كمان هموت واعرف ايه الفرزون ده
> مش الفرزون ده يابت يابتول اللى هو البنطلون الفيزون بتاعنا ولا ده حاجة تانية ههههههههه
> *​ ​


*لا يابت دي حاجه بتتحط في الفريزر وبتتاكل اكيد:smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*من مُعاناة الى مُعاناة ...ياقلبى لا تحزن 
من معاناة شعب ..الى معاناة شِعر ...
الى معاناة هَّم المَّم 

" الفروزن " يعنى الخضار المُجمد هتلاقيه فى السوكر ماركت 
بامية - قلقاس - بسلة بالجزر - ملوخية - فاصوليا خضرا 
الــ 450 جم ما بين 3.5 جنيه الى 6 جنيهات كحد أقصى
أو تنتظرى عروض أولاد رجب أول كل شهر وعيشى حياتك

الفراخ الحمرا ( البلدى ) الكيلو صاحى بــ 22 جنيه 
المُجمدة لا أنصح بها ( سعرها من 24 - 25 جنيه ) للكيلو
كيلو الضأن قايم بــ 21 جنيه وألحقى قبل العيد هتاخديه بــ 18 بعد الفِصال والمنهادة والغتاتة 
مدبوح خارج السلخانة 40 جنيه  .. و**ان كان الخروف دكر وصغير يبقى 45 بحد أقصى
فردة الكارع الجاموسى بــ 40 ...الكرشة بــ 25 - الممبار كذلك
الكارع الضانى بــ 3 جنيه الكارع - الجوز بـ 5 لو هتشترى من المدبح 
والكومة اللى قدام الراجل كلها هتاخديها بـ 2 جنيه للكارع الواحد 

عايزة أسعار المكرونات السايبة والمتعبية ؟ والرز والزيت ومسحوق الغسيل السايب والمعبى ؟
عايزة صابون سايل وفنيك وديتول سايب غير مُعبئ ؟؟

أنا هنا جاى أرفع المُعاناة عن كاهل أعضاء المنتدى 
مع أزالة معوقات المشاركة 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من مُعاناة الى مُعاناة ...ياقلبى لا تحزن
> من معاناة شعب ..الى معاناة شِعر ...
> الى معاناة هَّم المَّم
> 
> ...









*ايه ده كلللللله يااستااذي
هو حضرتك بتشتغل جزركي وفررخي بعد الضهر ولا ايه*





*لا بأمانه الله واكبر علي حضرتك عارف كل حاجه
بس فردة الكارع كانت ارخص من كدا هي غليت امتي**



*
بس انا*ببسوطة انا الفريزون طلع حاجات بتتاكل زي ماتوقعت*





* طيب شامبو سانسيلك العبوة الصغيرة الاقيها بكام دلوقتي:thnk0001:*
*اصل اللي عندي شحرت*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * طيب شامبو سانسيلك العبوة الصغيرة الاقيها بكام دلوقتي:thnk0001:*
> *اصل اللي عندي شحرت*​


*شامبو أية ؟؟
بلاش تلقيح  كلام
رجاء مراعاة ( شعور ) الآخرين 

*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب ممكن تجيب لي واحد من ده مشوي لرفع المعاناة اللي عندي من لحم الفروج
*

































​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو أية حكايتك مع الحيوانات العامية ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن بعد اذنك عاوزة اعرف الكوافير اللى بيعملهم تسريحة الشعر فين 
اصله عملهم شوية تساريح تحفة 
ايشى عرف الديك وايشى رجل الديك 
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانا من عندي هاساهم في حل المعاناه بطريقة عمل الفروج
* *





* *
   المكونات :
    دجاجة (مصري أو بولندي أو رومي اي نوع) مقطعة أربع أجزاء خالية من العظام
  50 جرام فستق
  100 جرام لحم مفروم
  200 جرام أرز  
50 جرام بسلة + ماشروم
  2 بصلة متوسطة مفرومة 
2 حبه فلفل رومي أصفر أو أحمر أو 5 حبات فلفل رومي أخضر مفروم
 2 فص ثوم مفروم
  ملح وفلفل أسود ومعلقة صغيرة خولنجان مطحون
  زيت زيتون
خل عنب أو تفاح

    الطريقة:
    يتم دق كل جزء من الدجاج على حدة، مثل الفراخ البانية، ثم نتركها ونتبلها بقليل من الفلفل الأسود والخولنجان، ثم نأخذ إناء ونضع  اللحم المفروم مع البصل والثوم المفروم على النار، ثم نضيف الملح والفلفل والفستق والخولنجان، ثم نضع معلقة خل عنب متوسطة ثم نتركه حتى ينضج اللحم، ثم نضيف البسلة المسلوقة بدون ان تنضج تماماً، ونتتركهم على النار، وفى نفس الوقت نقوم  بوضع الأرز فى إناء على النار حتى يسخن، ثم نضع خليط اللحم المفروم مع  البسلة مع المشروم على الأرز ثم نضيف 2 كوب مياه حتى ينضج الأرز، ثم نتركه حتى يبرد،  ونأتى بالدجاج، ونحشو كل قطعة منه على حدة بخليط الأرز والبسلة واللحمة  والمفرومة، ثم نجعلها على هيئة رول، ونقوم لف كل قطعة على حدة بالورق  الحرارى مع قليل من البصل المفروم مع الفلفل الأخضر، ونضعها فى صينية بعد أن نحكم غلقها ولفها جيداً، ونتركها فى الفرن لمدة 20 دقيقة تقريباً، ثم  نقوم بكشف الورق الحرارى، وندهنها بالزبد أو زيت الزيتون ونتركها حتى يحمر وجهها، وبالهناء والشفاء.
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أية حكايتك مع الحيوانات العامية ؟؟؟؟؟*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لأ مش عامية هي بس قصتها طويلة حبتين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذ ايمن بعد اذنك عاوزة اعرف الكوافير اللى بيعملهم تسريحة الشعر فين
> اصله عملهم شوية تساريح تحفة
> ايشى عرف الديك وايشى رجل الديك
> هههههههههههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههه الكوافير عاملوا عليه إرهابيين 
وبعتولوا 50 ديك صايع اغتالوه بعد لما عرفوا الطريقة
علشان مش حد يقلدهم هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *   ملح وفلفل أسود ومعلقة صغيرة خولنجان مطحون
> ونتبلها بقليل من الفلفل الأسود والخولنجان،
> *​


*أية يا خويا ؟؟؟
أية الخولنجان دة ؟؟
حاجة كدة زى بوقبوق البيداء تدّرعا مُتّدعدساً ؟؟؟

*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال خولنجان مطحون قال *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه الكوافير عاملوا عليه إرهابيين
> وبعتولوا 50 ديك صايع اغتالوه بعد لما عرفوا الطريقة
> علشان مش حد يقلدهم هههههههههههههههههه
> ​



*يا خسارة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كنت عاوزة اروح اعمل قصة 
رجل الديك *


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية يا خويا ؟؟؟
> أية الخولنجان دة ؟؟
> حاجة كدة زى بوقبوق البيداء تدّرعا مُتّدعدساً ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لأ ده خولنجان نوع من التوابل هاتلاقيها عند العطار ودية صورته
*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب انا راضى ذمتكم 
دى فرخة ؟؟؟*






*دى ( الباست بارتيسبل ) بتاع الدجاج 
*



​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا خسارة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لأ مش عندنا إلا عُرفه بس رجله طارت في حرب الفراخ*
*عُرف الديك fam.          Amarantaceae
ينفع يا ترى !!!










*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب انا راضى ذمتكم
> دى فرخة ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ صدقني دية فرخه بولش إيرلندي كمان*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا شايفه الموضوع اخد محور تاني خالص
بقا من معُاناه شعب
لعشة فراخ*
*والله يسامح اللي كان السبب بقا



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا شايفه الموضوع اخد محور تاني خالص
> بقا من معُاناه شعب
> لعشة فراخ*
> *والله يسامح اللي كان السبب بقا
> ...



*تصدقى بدأت أشك إنه مش أيمن

ممكن يكووووووووووووون واااااااااااااحد عامل هاكر عليه 

طب نتأكد 

أما أسأله بأة 

قول يا أيمن : الثلاثة تقديسات 

و جاوب بسرعة ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدقى بدأت أشك إنه مش أيمن
> 
> ممكن يكووووووووووووون واااااااااااااحد عامل هاكر عليه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح ياايرو
ممكن بيسو يكون مهكره:smile01

بس ياايرو الثلاثه تقديسات صعبه عليه
سهليها شوية
وخليه يرشملنا الصليب :smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *
> *​ *طلَّ حبيباً أقعسا بعد ليل مال وأدعسا*​
> *مقعقعا في بيداء طروبِ مزركلي وقد وفد مبعثا*​
> *وصار في أفلاك دجى مقرنصا*​
> ...



سؤال الاول , هو ده بجد ولا هزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لان لو ده لغة عربية بجد تبقا بالظبط شبه الشعر اللى قاله عادل امام فى مسرحية الواحد سيد الشغال 
" اما انت فى الزبالة كنتما وكنت تحت السرير تفلى نفسك من القملتا " :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي صح ياايرو
> ممكن بيسو يكون مهكره:smile01
> 
> ...


*
ما جاوبش من إمبارح :thnk0001:

يبقى هاكر

دا مش أيمن 

أنا متأكدة 

فين : يا أجمل أخ حلو ؟؟

فين : كونوا معافين ؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه يعني تفتكري في عشة الفراخ اللي عايشين فيها ديه اقول كونوا معافين، ده حتى أكلة الفراخ ممكن تجيب انفلونزا الطيور، ممكن اقول ربنا يعطيكم شفاء من كل مرض الطيور,,,,​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماله الموضوع قلب على مطبخ خالص ليه كده
دا حتى استاذ عبود اختفى وملوش حس
وكمان انا شاكة انه صور الفراخ دى من استاذ ايمن استنوا انا هعرف هو استاذنا ايمن ولا مش هوا
قولى اكتر اكلة مفضله عندك هى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
لازمن الفضيحة دية يعني، عموماً شوفتوا الناس اللي بتعرف تسأل صح




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ماله الموضوع قلب على مطبخ خالص ليه كده
> *


*ماهو لما ألاقى واحدة تقولى يعنى فروزن ..!!!!!
لازم ألطم 
وواحدة تانية تسأل ....يؤكل هادا ؟

*​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لازمن الفضيحة دية يعني، عموماً شوفتوا الناس اللي بتعرف تسأل صح
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه اطمنوا يا جماعة هوا استاذ ايمن بعينه وعدسه


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو لما ألاقى واحدة تقولى يعنى فروزن ..!!!!!
> لازم ألطم
> وواحدة تانية تسأل ....يؤكل هادا ؟
> 
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه  وانا بقول هو استاذ عبود ساب المطبخ وراح فين*:thnk0001: *قصدى ساب الموضوع واختفى فين ههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ده فكرني بالإعلان ده*





​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه ايه الحكاية هنطلع من المطبخ ندخل صالون حلاقة ولا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو لما ألاقى واحدة تقولى يعنى فروزن ..!!!!!
> لازم ألطم
> وواحدة تانية تسأل ....يؤكل هادا ؟
> 
> *​


*مين الوحايد دول:thnk0001::thnk0001:
:smile01
*​


aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ده فكرني بالإعلان ده*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الاعلان ده قتششيم اووي
انا موعاش عليه الصراحه
بس عارفه اعلان صبغة "فاتشن"
اما كانوا بيقولوا فيه
فاتشن  ,, جمالها فاتشن
فاتشن ,, سعرها فاتشن
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


نيفيان قال:


> هههههههه ايه الحكاية هنطلع من المطبخ ندخل صالون حلاقة ولا ايه


*هههههههههههه
يانيفو دي مُعاناه ولا مش مُعاناه
يامتعلميين يابتوع المدارس:smile01


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو لما ألاقى واحدة تقولى يعنى فروزن ..!!!!!
> لازم ألطم
> وواحدة تانية تسأل ....يؤكل هادا ؟
> 
> *​


*عالم جهلة صحيح 

الا مين دول اللى مش عارفين يعنى ايه فرزون 
حد ميعرفشى يعنى ايه فرزون *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه الموضوع ده فكرني بالإعلان ده*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .....تانى ؟؟
واحدة تسأل عن سعر الشامبو ....والتانى جايب لى أعلان فزلين ( شعر ) !!!
طاب والنبى ...واللى نَّبّى النبى نبى ...لما باحلج حلجة حسام حسن
باتعاكس فى الشارع من البنات ....إيش فهمكوا أنتوا بالصلع نبى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .....تانى ؟؟
> واحدة تسأل عن سعر الشامبو ....والتانى جايب لى أعلان فزلين ( شعر ) !!!
> طاب والنبى ...واللى نَّبّى النبى نبى ...لما باحلج حلجة حسام حسن
> باتعاكس فى الشارع من البنات ....إيش فهمكوا أنتوا بالصلع نبى*​


*لا يااستاذنا متفهمنااااااش غللللط
انت جمييييييييييل:smile01
*



​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .....تانى ؟؟
> واحدة تسأل عن سعر الشامبو ....والتانى جايب لى أعلان فزلين ( شعر ) !!!
> طاب والنبى ...واللى نَّبّى النبى نبى ...لما باحلج حلجة حسام حسن
> باتعاكس فى الشارع من البنات ....إيش فهمكوا أنتوا بالصلع نبى*​



مين ؟؟؟:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه يظهر كده انا أزمت الموضوع 
خلاص احنا نجيب شوية من الفزان اهو ينفع وقت اللزوم
منه ناخد شوية ريش نهديهم لبنات المنتدى 
ومنه نعمل مشوي ونتعشى كلنا
​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه يظهر كده انا أزمت الموضوع
> خلاص احنا نجيب شوية من الفزان اهو ينفع وقت اللزوم
> منه ناخد شوية ريش نهديهم لبنات المنتدى
> ومنه نعمل مشوي ونتعشى كلنا
> ​



ههههههههههه يا سلام على افكارك يا استاذ ايمن دايما مغرقنا بكرمك ويا سلام بقا لو تعملنا طبقين شوربة عدس من ايدك كده تبقا ظاطت :smil13:


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو الكل عاوز يزجطط على طبق العدس ويشاركني فيه
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ عض قلبي ويدي واحلق لي شعري وحذاري تمس عدسي
:ranting::spor22::act31::act23:
*​


----------

